# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Máy CNC dạng Router full alu

## CKD

Máy CNC dạng khung Router, kết cấu hoàn toàn bằng nhôm. Chế tạo & lắp ráp hoàn toàn bằng tay & vài dụng cụ khá thô sơ như máy khoan, máy cắt v.v...

Tết đến diễn đàn vắng ơi là vắng, việc hàng ngày là khách khứa, hết cafe rồi trà rồi beer... người thì càng ngày càng béo ụ ra, đầu óc thì cứ quay cuồng nên chẵng thể làm việc gì nên hồn.

Tranh thủ lúc có chút time rảnh, lôi chuyện củ ra khoe chơi để có đề tài trà nước.. âu cũng là công sức & tâm huyết mấy năm qua.
Chắc chỉ up ảnh mà không bình luận vì đa phần anh em ai cũng Pro hết.. xem cho vui mắt & hiểu ngay nội dung ấy mà. Anh em nào thích tìm hiểu hay cắt cớ hỏi CKD.. CKD sẽ cố lục trí nhớ xem tại sao mình làm thế.. vì cái "bờ rồ giét" này có cũ quá rồi. Giờ không nhớ rỏ chi tiết nữa.. chỉ có hình ảnh là còn rỏ chút thôi  :Smile:

----------

Thach001

----------


## CKD

Lắp thêm mặt bàn... motor spindle DC 300W, step Z siêu nhỏ

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD



----------

anhcos, anhthai20121991, cuong, im_atntc, kametoco, Khoa C3, taih2

----------


## yentranbk

máy trông ok đấy,không biết tổng thiệt hại là bao nhiêu

----------


## vanminh063

cái Spindle giống cái trên hình của a CKD mua nhiu dậy anh ,biến tần ùi lun nữa á

----------


## CKD

> cái Spindle giống cái trên hình của a CKD mua nhiu dậy anh ,biến tần ùi lun nữa á


Mình cũng không nhớ rỏ nữa.. vì lâu quá rồi. Hình như khoảng 300-500k.

----------


## occutit

Cái spindle này cả đồ gá và điều khiển tốc độ gì đó nằm tầm 1.5 triệu cho cái 300W á bạn.

----------


## Nam CNC

300-500K là ông DIY CKD ạ. Nhưng con này bị giới hạn tốc độ tầm 10000rpm, và tốn thêm cái mạch điều khiển điện DC nữa. Nếu muốn mạnh mẽ mà phải chịu ồn thì Martek  tầm 1tr là chơi nghiệp dư được, 30000rpm, 400W, gá dao 6.35 , chơi thêm vỏ lon bia là 6mm, gặp ông CU bé tí ( occuti ) nữa là có collet 6.35-4mm, 6.35-3.175mm. hehehehe chúc các bác newbie may mắn.

----------


## occutit

Bác nào lấy maktec em bán bớt. Chữ giữ lại cái gá của router. Em lên hết spindle 800W loại không khí để xài trong xưởng cho đỡ ồn. Mấy con router kêu kinh dị quá. Muốn mạnh nữa chắc phải kiếm con router 1.8kw gá lên :-S. Con maktec nó là 550W nha đại ca.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vanminh063

> Bác nào lấy maktec em bán bớt. Chữ giữ lại cái gá của router. Em lên hết spindle 800W loại không khí để xài trong xưởng cho đỡ ồn. Mấy con router kêu kinh dị quá. Muốn mạnh nữa chắc phải kiếm con router 1.8kw gá lên :-S. Con maktec nó là 550W nha đại ca.


e đang làm 1 con cnc mini phay mica thui ,con spindle công suất nhiu thì vừa a ,(con bt vừa tiền thui tại e làm đồ án ra trường)

----------


## KDD

Spindle 800w không biến tần, không ồn !? Anh/Em nào biết chổ bán chỉ dùm ( đang cần gấp ), cám ơn nhiều!

----------


## Nam CNC

spindle không biến tần ? không ồn ??? hahaha , nói thiệt, mua 1 con DC treatmill tầm 220VDC , tua tầm 3600-4800rpm , chơi thêm cái quạt vi tính giải nhiệt loại 220VAC nữa , gắn cái đầu khoan hay độ được collet vào mà xài, khi xài gắm điện nhà qua con diod nắn dòng nữa là xong... bảo đảm êm, không cần biến tần, không cần biến áp luôn.

        Còn cần spindle tua nhanh mà không cần biến tần hay ồn ào thì chỉ còn cách mua đầu cắt về chơi động cơ 1 pha qua dây đai nữa thì ok, nhưng cái này em không biết chổ bán, đa số anh em tự DIY.

----------

KDD

----------


## motu

> Lắp thêm mặt bàn... motor spindle DC 300W, step Z siêu nhỏ


e hỏi ngu tí, 4 con bù lon bắt vô đầu cuối thanh nhôm định hình kiểu gì? Có tắckê riêng cho nhôm định hình?

----------


## Nam CNC

thanh nhôm định hình này phía cuối của nó có mấy cái lổ , chú CKD khoan và taro ren vào thế là bắt ốc được liền.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Taro thẳng vào lỗ bên trong nhôm định hình đó bạn. Loại nhôm ngày có xương bên trong, ta ra vào đó và bắt ốc luôn.

----------


## motu

> thanh nhôm định hình này phía cuối của nó có mấy cái lổ , chú CKD khoan và taro ren vào thế là bắt ốc được liền.





> Taro thẳng vào lỗ bên trong nhôm định hình đó bạn. Loại nhôm ngày có xương bên trong, ta ra vào đó và bắt ốc luôn.


Thk 2 bác.

----------


## Tuấn

Há há há chủ thớt thuận tay chiêu  :Smile:  



Mừ cái đồng hồ cũng đẹp thật, hiệu gì đấy bác chủ ui  :Smile: 

Em mà nghịch được đếm tầm này, em kiếm mảnh giấy nhám là chỉ 30 phút các mảnh nhôm của bác chủ đẹp như mới ạ  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Mấy con này ráp chỉ có máy khoan & máy cắt nhôm thôi.

----------


## katerman

Cho em hỏi, step 57 kéo các trục thông qua bánh đai răng, sao không bác không gắn trực tiếp thông qua khớp nối ạ.

----------


## CKD

Gắn như thế thì tăng kích thước.
Với lại dụng cụ chỉ có máy khoan và máy cắt. Độ chính xác gia công kém nên làm thế này dể kiểm soát hơn.
Cái vơ sần sau, được thi công trên máy nên thiết kế cũng khác đi.

----------

katerman

----------


## motu

bác CKD cho hỏi mình định ráp máy chạy gỗ và nhôm, ráp khung nhôm định hình như con này chạy nổi o bác. Thk bác.

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD cho hỏi mình định ráp máy chạy gỗ và nhôm, ráp khung nhôm định hình như con này chạy nổi o bác. Thk bác.


Máy khung gỗ còn chạy nhôm được thì lý do gì máy khung nhôm không chạy nhôm được?
Quan trọng là chạy ra kết quả thế nào thôi.

----------


## motu

Chắc phải ráp thử 1em xem sao, chứ ngồi tính hoài o ra, thk bác.

----------


## bravesoldier

Làm một con sắt chạy nhôm, xong làm 1 con nhôm - sắt để chạy nhôm nhựa... Nhìn máy của bác em thèm quá, full nhôm thế này tiền nhôm + gia công cũng 20-30 triệu phải không ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Ráp 1 con đi bác. Tiền nhôm làm gì mà đắt thía? :x :x :x

----------


## bravesoldier

Em đang ở giai đoạn học hàn và tập vẽ solid ạ, còn phải luyện vài môn nữa bác nhỉ.

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, sao mà bác siêu thía :x :x :x Em dùng CNC chứ cũng ko rành Solidwork. Thía bác tính dùng CNC để làm giề? :x :x :x

----------


## bravesoldier

Em để làm mạch in, khoan lỗ LED, chi tiết nhôm,... Rất là tham, Solid thì xem mấy video hướng dẫn là ok bác! Mong muốn làm 1 cái để lấp đầy hobby, phục vụ thiết kế trong đời sống hàng ngày. Em vẽ Solid để tính toán sơ bộ số lượng chi tiết, linh kiện rồi thì mua làm dần bác ợ!

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thía thì bắt tay thôi bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## bravesoldier

Bác Gà mơ và bác CKD có bản vẽ nháp nào cho em xin tham khảo với, trên giấy hoặc CAD, sketch gì đó đều ok ạ! Em chưa biết tí gì về cơ khí chính xác cả  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, bản vẽ là gì vậy bác?  :Smile: )

Bác lên list đi rồi post lên đây, bà con chui đầu vào chém là xong cái list chứ giề  :Smile: )

Kinh nghiệm của em là bác cứ tóm 1 cha có máy CNC gần nhà, xem cái máy chả có những bộ phận nào, về nhà làm y chang là xong.

----------


## bravesoldier

Các bác cho em hỏi, tại sao cảm biến hành trình em chỉ thấy lắp ở đầu BK mà không lắp ở đầu BF?

----------


## Gamo

Cảm biến hành trình thường em chỉ lắp 1 đầu để canh vị trí zero. Còn đầu kia có thể set mềm trong Mach3 (từ 1 đầu => đầu còn lại). Một số cao thủ thì em thấy ko dùng cảm biến hành trình luôn 

Trong trường hợp bác có bộ phận nhận dạng vị trí bằng Computer Vision/Human Vision thì có thể dẹp cảm biến hành trình cũng được.

----------

bravesoldier

----------


## solero

> Cảm biến hành trình thường em chỉ lắp 1 đầu để canh vị trí zero. Còn đầu kia có thể set mềm trong Mach3 (từ 1 đầu => đầu còn lại). Một số cao thủ thì em thấy ko dùng cảm biến hành trình luôn 
> 
> Trong trường hợp bác có bộ phận nhận dạng vị trí bằng Computer Vision/Human Vision thì có thể dẹp cảm biến hành trình cũng được.


Em không phải là cao thủ nhưng cũng chả lắp cái cảm biến nào. Hơn 1 năm, máy bao nhiêu người điều khiển nhưng chưa bị sao. 
Mỗi mấy lần bấm E-Stop

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm biến hành trình thường em chỉ lắp 1 đầu để canh vị trí zero. Còn đầu kia có thể set mềm trong Mach3 (từ 1 đầu => đầu còn lại). Một số cao thủ thì em thấy ko dùng cảm biến hành trình luôn 
> 
> Trong trường hợp bác có bộ phận nhận dạng vị trí bằng Computer Vision/Human Vision thì có thể dẹp cảm biến hành trình cũng được.


cái CV của cụ bao tiền nhẩy

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái CV đó em quăng bom thôi bác ợ :x :x :x Còn cái HV thì phải hỏi cụ Nam & cụ Kem  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

trong mach 3 có set tối đa hành trình , nhưng mình hay dùng toạ độ theo phôi nên không biết nó còn ý nghĩa không nữa , thấy rắc rối em chẳng bao giờ dùng... Cảm biến hành trình , hồi trước có làm máy chạy nữ trang nên có dùng để set zero chứ bây giờ toàn nhìn bằng mắt ước lượng xem gần nhảy ra ngoài chưa thôi , cũng may em chưa bị sự cố , mà có thì anpha nó alarm 1 phát đứng yên.

----------


## Ga con

Chạy đồ hàng loạt thì không có home hay cữ hành trình không được đâu ạ. Thêm cái nữa nếu có cơ cấu định vị gá phôi thì ít nhất phải có cái home.

1 tác dụng nữa là... dùng để kiểm tra xem phần điện có lệch không  :Big Grin: . Cho về home, set 0, chạy lung tung lang tang một lát, về lại home, nếu sai số nằm trong khoản cho phép của công tắc hoặc sai số làm tròn 1 xung của bộ điều khiển là OK, không thì phải xem lại.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> cái CV của cụ bao tiền nhẩy


Một trong những pp định vị hồi đó em tính làm là từa tựa thế này: https://charliex2.wordpress.com/2009...stration-mode/
Ở góc độ software thì dư sức tự động hóa nó.

Ứng dụng: tình cạnh của phôi, nhận diện bề mặt phôi => thêm laser thì có thể quét 3D phôi, align pcb 2 mặt,...

Nhưng thực tế thì làm biếng & chưa có nhu cầu do PCB 2 mặt kiếm ko ra >.< (mỗi lần mua phải tối thiểu 5 tấm 2mx2m => bó tay)

----------


## bravesoldier

Bác Gà mơ có thể cho em xin vài tấm hình về tác phẩm CNC của bác được ko? Được tiên đòi voi ạ!

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, tác phẩm giề hả bác? Máy CNC thì của em đây :x

----------

bravesoldier

----------

